# land in cyprus



## Hardballer (May 24, 2011)

I have the documents to some land my dad inherited off my grandmother in cyprus,(which he'll sigh over to me soon) now the problem is these plots of land and property are in certain locations such as risakarpaso and salamis. Last time he got the land registered with a solicitor but I'm adament on physically going to these locations next time I'm out there. Whats the situation in salamis and risakarpaso? is it under turkish control or can civilians go there? my dad mentioned something about it being in "no mans land" or something


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hardballer said:


> I have the documents to some land my dad inherited off my grandmother in cyprus,(which he'll sigh over to me soon) now the problem is these plots of land and property are in certain locations such as risakarpaso and salamis. Last time he got the land registered with a solicitor but I'm adament on physically going to these locations next time I'm out there. Whats the situation in salamis and risakarpaso? is it under turkish control or can civilians go there? my dad mentioned something about it being in "no mans land" or something


Your Dad is probably refering to the UN patrolled buffer zone which was set up as a result of escalating intercommunal violence in the 1960's and formalised following the Turkish military occupation of 1974. If the land is within the buffer zone, you will not be able to access it. If it lies within the occupied areas, you may be able to access it if it lies outside a Turkish military base or other restricted area.


----------

